# Flies



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

Cleaned the coop and run today and there were an abnormally large amount of flies in and around the coop. Tried hanging a hummingbird feeder, heard they eat the flies, but it just drips and brings ants. Any tricks for flies?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the fly bait bags. Stink to high heaven but pretty effective in drawing the flies from the coop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We use fly traps and sticky traps. We also clean the poo from the roosting area every couple of days. It all helps keep the numbers down.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Vanilla scented Christmas tree car fresheners have detered flies for me by hanging several around the coop. For some folks they havnt worked so well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, yeah, I'd forgotten about those. They do work well!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always used those stinky bags. I've sprayed the premises around the coop for mosquitoes but it may have decreased the fly population. I haven't had a problem for quite a while. Soon it gets cold and they all die.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I got a fly trap. Putting it up tomorrow.


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2018)

I use sand under my roost and scoop every morning. Literally no fly problem at all.


----------

